# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Worms World Party

## anistrat

Год выпуска: 1999
Жанр: Аркада, Strategy (Turn-based)
Разработчик: Team17 Software Limited
Издательство: Hasbro Interactive
Платформа: PC - Windows
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Таблэтка: Не требуется

Описание: Многие из нас, когда слышат название Worms, трепетно вспоминают те прекрасные времена, когда мы дома проходили этих бесшабашных и юморных Червяков. Многие, наверное, думают, что червяки ушли из нашей жизни?! Но в действительности это далеко не так! Червяки живут благодаря своим фанатам, которые каждый день сражаются на Британском мировом сервере Worms Armageddon.
Ваша команда червяков сделает все, что бы вас не подвести, огромный набор оружия, манер передвижения и шутливых возгласов сопровождают вас по всей игре. Размажьте соперника по стенке и не оставьте ему ни единого шанса! Ведь это и есть Worms Armageddon =)

За основу брались лицензионные образны игр со всеми миссиями.
Обновлены последними патчами, полная руссификация, NOCD вшит.
Запускается без проблем на Vista & Seven.
Игра поддерживает 8 Европейских языков, в том числе и РУССКИЙ, везде пишет по Русски, в чате распознает Русский, Русские голоса!!! (P.S. после установки мб английской, просто поменяйте язык в настройках)Скачать

----------


## irishka80

Классная игра

----------


## thelandingpage

Всем двором в детстве играли в нее :), правда уже вышли более свежие и новые версии, с лучшей графикой и физикой.

----------


## Naran

где можно скачать worms?

----------

